# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products تحديثات :  ASANSAM Rev 2.0.6 Released Add Unlock and imei Repair

## Shamseldeen Victory

*ASANSAM Rev 2.0.6 Released Add Unlock and imei Repair* *ASANSAM Rev 2.0.6 Released Add Unlock and Imei repair  GT-N8000B(Direct Unlock/Repair imei) 
GT-i8530C**(Direct Unlock/Repair imei) 
GT-S5300C**(Direct Unlock/Repair imei) 
GT-i5510**(Direct Unlock/Repair imei) GT-i5510M**(Direct Unlock/Repair imei)  GT-i5510L**(Direct Unlock/Repair imei)  GT-i5500**(Direct Unlock/Repair imei)  GT-i5500M**(Direct Unlock/Repair imei)  GT-i5500B**(Direct Unlock/Repair imei)  GT-i5500L**(Direct Unlock/Repair imei)  GT-i5508**(Direct Unlock/Repair imei)  GT-i5503T**(Direct Unlock/Repair imei)  GT-i5503**(Direct Unlock/Repair imei)  GT-i5700**(Direct Unlock/Repair imei)  GT-i5700L**(Direct Unlock/Repair imei)  GT-i5700R**(Direct Unlock/Repair imei) 
GT-S6500**(Direct Unlock/Repair imei)  GT-S6500D**(Direct Unlock/Repair imei)  GT-S7500**(Direct Unlock/Repair imei)  GT-P1000**(Repair imei)
GT-P1000L**(Repair imei) GT-P1000M**(Repair imei) GT-P1000N**(Repair imei)
GT-P1000R**(Repair imei)
GT-P1000T**(Repair imei)**  
 Download
============
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
===============
Download Rar File and extract to c:/Asansam2 (Be Sure ASANSAM v 2.0.5 setup Installed Before)
=================== 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *REALLY WE DON'T HAVE SLEEP!!!!* *BR* ShamsEldeen Victory
SHAKS

----------


## mohamed73

شكرا  على المتابعة اخي شمس

----------


## khalid-ma

الف شكر

----------

